# Otter or pine marten?



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

Just found out we have a few pine marten in the area. Otter very abundant.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Red fox


----------



## koditten (Sep 3, 2016)

Red fox as well.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Leg length is what drives my guess


----------



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

FREEPOP said:


> Red fox


Lol yup I think u right


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Red fox from my cam


----------



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

FREEPOP said:


> Red fox from my cam
> 
> View attachment 303668


I have a lot of fox pics. My neighbor sent it to me tonight and it's been a long day in Florida. Just have marten stuck in my head. Thanks guys


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

The hind feet are the giveaway they are larger than a red fox though the Martens are much smaller .This pic was taken a few weeks ago


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

My guess is a red fox I have similar pics from my trail cam that I know we're fox.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

Otters are fairly amusing to see on dry land, you wouldn't soon forget that sight. Quite unique, though still not as funny as a Beaver waddling along out of the water.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

B.Jarvinen said:


> Otters are fairly amusing to see on dry land, you wouldn't soon forget that sight. Quite unique, though still not as funny as a Beaver waddling along out of the water.


How do beavers even walk?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)




----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Thirty pointer said:


> How do beavers even walk?


Sometimes they attack too. Not sure if you guys remember this story but the guy actually died. Got him in an artery.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)




----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


>


I have two sons who are really into corny movies....the dumber the better. They loved this movie.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Jmohunts (Mar 3, 2013)

Thirty pointer said:


> View attachment 303671
> View attachment 303672
> View attachment 303673


Last pic tracks are most likely Fisher, too big to be Martin, A Martin isn't much bigger than a grey squirrel. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

See post 8 description of track size they matched these perfectly also i have seen them twice once in daylight no doubt Marten .Actually a marten is quite a bit larger.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

*Description[edit]*

Skull
The American marten is a long, slender-bodied weasel about the size of a mink with relatively large rounded ears, short limbs, and a bushy tail. American marten have a roughly triangular head and sharp nose. Their long, silky fur ranges in color from pale yellowish buff to tawny brown to almost black. Their head is usually lighter than the rest of their body, while the tail and legs are darker. American marten usually have a characteristic throat and chest bib ranging in color from pale straw to vivid orange.[4] Sexual dimorphism is pronounced, with males averaging about 15% larger than females in length and as much as 65% larger in body weight.[4]

Total length ranges from 1.5 to 2.2 feet (0.5–0.7 m),[24][3] with tail length of 5.4 to 6.4 inches (135–160 mm),[24] Adult weight ranges from 1.1 to 3.1 pounds (0.5–1.4 kg)[24][3] and varies by age and location. Other than size, sexes are similar in appearance.[3] American marten have limited body-fat reserves, experience high mass-specific heat loss, and have a limited fasting endurance


----------



## Jmohunts (Mar 3, 2013)

I know what they are and what their tracks look like. I'm from the UP, all my life, logger so you can look at your flash cards all day, just telling ya,. Iike I said they aren't much bigger than a big grey squirrel, a fox squirrel then.. Mink sized read your description, mink is small. 1.2. -3#. Size of big squirrel. But 100x meaner. If what you saw was any bigger than that, it was a Fisher, way more common in Mi than Marten

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

